# A suggestion to rid the dupe threads



## Hadrian (Jul 10, 2008)

As you know there are a lot of dupes threads of the same stuff that someone else has posted, hell even I in my tired state have done the odd one recently so I was wondering what could be done about it?  Ok its not a massive problem but I think that it would help keep the forums clean and maybe help those out who keep posting "what is teh best ds racer?" all the time.  I know there is a search button but nobody hardly uses it.

My suggestion is basically the same as what happens on Digg.  There when you post something you then get a page of results for you to check to see if the info you have posted, has already been posted or not and then you tick a box to say whether or not what you are posting is fresh.

Of course no biggy if it can't be done here or you don't want it to be done, just thought it would help for the reasons in the first paragraph.

I still love you regardless.


----------



## da_head (Jul 10, 2008)

nice avatar lol

yes this is completely on topic


----------



## Costello (Jul 10, 2008)

well this makes sense...
but we have a lot on our to-do list right now so you'll have to be very patient


----------



## wilddenim (Jul 10, 2008)

*dares to ask*

What's the things to do list?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 11, 2008)

I think that so far there is:

No autoresizing images/autoadjust according to screen size
Maybe new emotes?
I would like to a shoutbox that is always open, no matter where on GBAtemp you are and that also auto refreshes.
Cut the IRC issues, only PM admins and stuff.  \

That's off the top of my head, there may be more I missed.  >_>


----------



## fischju (Jul 11, 2008)

That would have to use the regular forum search engine, which I guess was dumped because it used too many server resources.....your idea would probably have to use it, but it would be used for every new thread not just a couple of random searches.


----------



## itsRANDELL (Jul 12, 2008)

Maybe to make the confirm button unclickable after clicking it once. This is how MySpace got rid of the double commenting problem thingy.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 12, 2008)

Well if I see a dupe thread, I close it and link to the one in question. The thing is honestly, I don't really know when a thread has been made or not. I don't have the greatest memory in the world for certain threads, and, there's no way to beat around the bush about it, the search here is horrible.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2008)

there's a vBulletin mod that does something like this so you can probably find an IPB mod to do the same thing


----------

